
Every Issue of the Weekly World News Can Be Read in Full on Google Books - smacktoward
https://books.google.com/books/serial/ISSN:0199574X?rview=1&fbclid=IwAR2kMMQrrniJTBX2qIlgLdK-aEN5H4q3a4ek1xO8-wl24ibFIdl40PGDm-Q
======
smacktoward
Before anyone asks, here's the direct link to the (in)famous 1992 "Bat Boy"
issue:
[https://books.google.com/books?id=5O0DAAAAMBAJ&lpg=PA47&dq=b...](https://books.google.com/books?id=5O0DAAAAMBAJ&lpg=PA47&dq=bat%20child%20found%20in%20cave&pg=PA1#v=onepage&q=bat%20child%20found%20in%20cave&f=false)

~~~
emmelaich
And here's the positive identification of a WW2 bomber on the moon.

[https://books.google.com.au/books?id=-O0DAAAAMBAJ](https://books.google.com.au/books?id=-O0DAAAAMBAJ)

Also JFK's tomb empty.

